# High End PRS guitars with wrap around bridges. Why?



## Manurack (Aug 18, 2014)

Pretty basic title. Why do at least half of the amazing high end USA PRS models have the wrap around bridge systems? I just got a PRS SE Custom that has a non locking floating trem which was converted to a hard tail with .45¢ worth of nickels. 

I'm thinking of buying a USA PRS, but I would love one that has the TOM bridge and stop bar tailpiece. But does PRS even make a model with those specs? I used to own a low end BC Rich Kerry King V that had the wrap-around bridge and I absolutely _hated it._

So, why do the high end models offer that type of bridge?


----------



## HurrDurr (Aug 18, 2014)

Probably because PRS likes them


----------



## Mordacain (Aug 18, 2014)

Mostly for personal preference. The PRS style is well-adjusted and machined so the intonation is pretty much spot on.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 18, 2014)

Probably because your personal preference != everyone's preferences? 

That said after checking here PRS Guitars - Products 2014 the SC245 looks like the only core model PRS with their version of the TOM / stoptail that is currently in production. Previously IIRC the Stripped 58 model used that bridge as well.


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 18, 2014)

Manurack said:


> Pretty basic title. Why do at least half of the amazing high end USA PRS models have the wrap around bridge systems? I just got a PRS SE Custom that has a non locking floating trem which was converted to a hard tail with .45¢ worth of nickels.
> 
> I'm thinking of buying a USA PRS, but I would love one that has the TOM bridge and stop bar tailpiece. But does PRS even make a model with those specs? I used to own a low end BC Rich Kerry King V that had the wrap-around bridge and I absolutely _hated it._
> 
> So, why do the high end models offer that type of bridge?



Have you played one? They sound great, they intonate perfectly and the feel is MUCH better than your standard TonePros style wraparound as there are no sharp edges on either the non-adjustable or adjustable version. The adjustable version has the saddle edges all rounded a bit so there is nothing sharp digging into your hand, but you get all the tone of a good wraparound tailpiece. The tone of a PRS that comes with the stock PRS wraparound bridge is absolutely different than the tone of the same guitar with a locked down tremolo, I've experimented with that extensively and the feel and sound is different because there is more/less wood between the two versions (and the springs are still there in the trem version), just like a weight-relieved Les Paul sounds very different from a non-weight-relieved Les Paul.

PRS does sell models with their own proprietary 2-piece TOM-like setup, but they're mostly the singlecut style like the SC245. 














Outside of a limited run, I don't believe PRS is currently offering the 2-piece TOM-style bridge on the DC models standard.

The bridge that came on your low-end BC Rich was undoubtedly cheap-feeling because they use (shocker) cheap hardware compared to the wraparound they use on the USA PRS, which is why it's not an apples to apples comparison.  I'm guessing from your post you haven't played a US-built PRS with a wraparound, if you tried one you'll probably understand why they use them. They're not "inferior" bridges because they are wraparound, making that assumption is rather naive to be honest.


----------



## skydizzle (Aug 18, 2014)

I used to think the same thing until I played one. They great for dropped tunings. They're stable as hell and sound great. Now I don't really have a desire to play a TOM bridge.


----------



## Manurack (Aug 18, 2014)

The only reason I hated the wrap around bridge on the BC Rich (and yes the fact that it was low end shit) was it felt horrible for palm muting. I'm used to resting the flesh of my right hand on strings coming from the tail piece, or resting on saddles from a fixed bridge so palm muting on a wrap around bridge was just weird to me. And no I haven't tried a USA PRS because the stores I've been to don't carry them.


----------



## asher (Aug 18, 2014)

I do have to say I wasn't particularly fond of the wrap bridge on my SE Cu22, but I suspect the USA hardware is much nicer.


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 18, 2014)

Manurack said:


> The only reason I hated the wrap around bridge on the BC Rich (and yes the fact that it was low end shit) was it felt horrible for palm muting. I'm used to resting the flesh of my right hand on strings coming from the tail piece, or resting on saddles from a fixed bridge so palm muting on a wrap around bridge was just weird to me. And no I haven't tried a USA PRS because the stores I've been to don't carry them.



I don't normally get along with standard TOM-style bridges, but have had zero comfort issues on the PRS wraparound bridges, FWIW. I honestly think if you played one, you wouldn't have any issues with palm muting on them as they are very comfy!


----------



## Nonservium (Aug 18, 2014)

I was dubious towards the wrap-around bridge until I picked one up. Their stop tail is truly well made. I have no issues with palm muting or anything like that.


----------



## TheMasochisticMeatball1 (Aug 18, 2014)

It's not broken, why fix it?


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Aug 18, 2014)

TheMasochisticMeatball1 said:


> It's not broken, why fix it?



Are you 14? OMG you are 14! Everyone, he is 14!


----------



## asher (Aug 18, 2014)

Keep that to its own thread dude.


----------



## notasian (Aug 24, 2014)

i hate to throw this in here but the stop tail tom looks wayyyyyy better than the 1 piece wrap around bridge, i would love a prs with the 2 piece bridge. the guitar looks empty on the bottom without it! 





vs


----------



## TauSigmaNova (Aug 24, 2014)

On the contrary I think it gives you more space to appreciate that top, unf


----------



## wat (Aug 24, 2014)

I would never want an electric that doesn't let me adjust the intonation.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Aug 24, 2014)

Yo_Wattup said:


> Are you 14? OMG you are 14! Everyone, he is 14!



Go easy man, he's only 14..

Back OT, I've heard great things about the prs wrap around bridges as far as intonation goes, and I think they look better than any TOM I've seen. I haven't played one as far as I can remember, tho so I don't have too strong of an opinion on them.


----------



## Mordacain (Aug 24, 2014)

wat said:


> I would never want an electric that doesn't let me adjust the intonation.



I wouldn't either, but luckily, the PRS wrap-around lets you


----------



## chassless (Aug 25, 2014)

i've tried a PRS over 3 years ago, i remember it sounded and played amazing but i don't remember if it was a wrap around bridge or not. i could verify online, but that would be useless because i don't remember the impression i had of the bridge either way.



notasian said:


> i hate to throw this in here but the stop tail tom looks wayyyyyy better than the 1 piece wrap around bridge, i would love a prs with the 2 piece bridge. the guitar looks empty on the bottom without it!



but i agree with this, i find that visually the ToM fills all that empty space left in the guitar's belly, it makes it seem more balanced IMO


----------



## Rap Hat (Sep 1, 2014)

I had a USA Standard 22 with the non-adjustable wrap-around bridge, and despite all my rage against the idiot that designed it, the bridge worked perfectly. Intonation was spot on for my dropped-D music and it was comfortable to boot.
If I was expecting to do some dramatic tuning changes I'd go either single-piece adjustable or trem, but it's worth trying before you knock it.


----------

